# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Установка отсканированной печачи и подписи в документы 1с 8.2

## dednapas

Как установи - настроить документы 1с 8.2 чтобы отправлять их по E-Mail с печатью подписью

----------


## sh00rick

Сделать скан печати с подписью, сохранить как картинку. Изменить или лучше всего создать новый макет для требуемых документов, в котором в подвале в нужное место вставить сделанные ранее картинки отсканированных подписи и печати. Дописать в модуле чтобы использовался ещё и новый макет и в принципе и всё. ))  Далее остается только при печати выбирать нужную печатную форму и отправлять по е-mail.  )

----------


## lsd_777

Создаю макет(копированием), но он не отображается в списке выбора печати!! Что может быть?

----------


## stred11

надо макет сохранить и подключить как внешнюю печатную форму

----------

lsd_777 (11.10.2011), starplus (16.10.2011)

----------


## lsd_777

> надо макет сохранить и подключить как внешнюю печатную форму


ТОчно точно!!!!! я ведь делал раньше так, СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## sh00rick

> надо макет сохранить и подключить как внешнюю печатную форму


либо прописать созданную форму в модуле и прописать процедуру построения этой новой формы

----------


## lsd_777

ппц, забыл как делается!!! Не подскажите? А то инет перерывать не хочется!

----------


## AVS300

1. Создаете новую обработку
2. Добавляете в неё реквизит СсылкаНаОбЪект (тип значения - документссылка печатную форму которого вы делаете)
3. В модуле обработки создаете функцию Печать() Экспорт (функция должна возвращать нужный вам табличный документ)
4. Копируете макет, изменяете его как нужно
5. Копируете тело функции Печать из модуля документа, перенастраиваете переменные документа, чтобы они работали через СсылкаНаОбЪект (например, "Дата" заменяете на "СсылкаНаОбЪект.Дата" или "ЭтотОбЪект.Номер" на "СсылкаНаОбЪект.Номер" и т.д. )
6. Добаввляете получившуюся обработку через меню сервис - дополнительные отчеты и обработки - Дополнительные внешние печатные формы.

----------

energyprom (03.04.2012), lsd_777 (13.10.2011), starplus (16.10.2011)

----------


## energyprom

Спасибо!

----------


## Sett

> 1. Создаете новую обработку
> 2. Добавляете в неё реквизит СсылкаНаОбЪект (тип значения - документссылка печатную форму которого вы делаете)
> 3. В модуле обработки создаете функцию Печать() Экспорт (функция должна возвращать нужный вам табличный документ)
> 4. Копируете макет, изменяете его как нужно
> 5. Копируете тело функции Печать из модуля документа, перенастраиваете переменные документа, чтобы они работали через СсылкаНаОбЪект (например, "Дата" заменяете на "СсылкаНаОбЪект.Дата" или "ЭтотОбЪект.Номер" на "СсылкаНаОбЪект.Номер" и т.д. )
> 6. Добаввляете получившуюся обработку через меню сервис - дополнительные отчеты и обработки - Дополнительные внешние печатные формы.


Ребят, пожалуйста, напишите подробней как создать такую обработку? с п.2...
В 8,3 это есть, а в 8,2 приходится браться за бубен...

----------

